# Récupérer un message effacé par un expéditeur sur WhatsApp



## fred_1992 (11 Septembre 2018)

Bonsoir,

Assez compliqué à expliquer... Mais je dois absolument mettre la main sur un message qui m'a été envoyé par erreur sur WhatsApp en cherchant un peu d'abord sur le net j'ai vu qu'il était possible de récupérer un message effacé par l'expéditeur en utilisant une application Android qui se nomme Notisave. 

Pensez-vous qu'il est possible de récupérer ce genre de message avec une application sur Iphon?

Merci beaucoup pour votre aide.


----------

